# Massey Ferguson 274 Clutch issues



## Blackelk (Mar 31, 2020)

I have a friend who needed a clutch for his 274 and i told him I would do it. I have 4 Ford tractors and have replaced 3 clutches in the last year with no issues. I split this tractor and he ordered the parts. First pressure plate sent had 6 mounting bolts when his had 12. He called them they said it was an updated version and to go ahead and use it. Throw out bearing was missing so they had to send another. They shipped a pto release bearing instead so we had to wait again while they sent the correct part. Pressed all new bearings in then put clutch and pressure plate on with the 6 bolts. That night a new pressure plate arrived with 12 bolts so I swapped it out thinking all was good. bolted tractor back together and everything seemed to be fine. push left side clutch pedal down and disengages the transmission stopping forward movement. When I engage the PTO it turns the shaft, when I pull up the hand clutch it stops the pto from turning under tractor power and I can turn it freely by hand. He says when you apply the hand clutch it is supposed to stop the pto and tractor movement both. I can not figure How I messed this up. Anyone got any idea's?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

In my opinion you did nothing wrong and the clutch is working as designed. The parts books for a 274-4 show versions of either a LUK or O.M.G. clutch, not the typical two stage clutch used in most Massey utility tractors. It's a commonly used clutch in many European tractors. I've had many of them apart over the years. Both sections have a separate set of release levers, a release bearing, fork, and operating mechanism independent of the other. I've never seen one operate the way he says it should.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

An operators manual may help to illustrate to the owner how the hand clutch is supposed to work??


----------

